# Nymph Enclosing Size



## mossymantis (Feb 19, 2017)

So I wasn't expecting to get a nymph right off the bat, but it looks like that's what I'll be expecting! Which is exciting. I had the terrarium already all set up (see attatch, sorry for the bad lighting), but it's pretty large and I've seen people house nymphs in much smaller containers. Is this ok? Will it be more difficult for the mantis to eat fruit flies? I want to try to make what I have work rather than purchasing and setting up a jar for it


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah that might be too big, plus the vents are big enough to let fruit flies escape. What you can do is have a little feeding jar for the mantis, just take it out for feeding and place it in a small container and add fruit flies. When it's done just place the mantis back in its home. Anything will work, I used to keep my ghost mantis in an empty plastic drinking cup that I washed out until I got deli cups, I just cut a hole at the top and hot glued a thin paper towel to it, it worked perfectly.


----------



## mossymantis (Feb 19, 2017)

Thank you! I think that can work. Also, you can't really see it in the picture, but I did attach a mesh sheet to the top of the lid so that fruit flies couldn't escape. Your method sounds perfect


----------



## izbiggs (Feb 19, 2017)

That looks awesome! Your mantis will love it. What type of mantis will be staying in that? It's possible that your mantis could live its whole life in there if it isn't a huge species! The only concern I would have is if the mantis can't find the fruit flies, but that can be solved with either @crabbypatty's method or hand feeding it with tweezers! I find mine are a bit shy of tweezers at first, especially when small. I love hand feeding my mantises, and I even will have one perched on my finger snatch up fruit flies!   best of luck with your nymph!


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 19, 2017)

I found Solo clear plastic cups at Dollar Store to be very cheap and effective. 4 oz and 5.5 oz are great for young ones, imho.


----------

